
How to improve your pitch process with entrepreneurs - python_kiss
http://www.venturebeat.com/contributors/2007/03/14/how-to-improve-your-pitch-process-with-entrepreneurs/
======
drop19
This shows the value of human relationships in startups -- the people who are
most successful spend time cultivating them, and take a long-term approach to
investing their time in them (I may not back this person today but I want to
keep up with them to hear about their next big idea)

